# A9502 with 93015 and 78452 - I was wondering if somebody knows



## ktsirtsan (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello,
I was wondering if somebody knows why Medicare won't reimburse for A9502 when billed with 93015 and 78452. Went on CMS website but didn't find an answer. EOB has adjustment reason code CO125. Please help!


----------



## Pam Brooks (Feb 25, 2013)

A9502 is the code for supplies provided by an ambulance service. Is that what you are billing for? I'm not sure I've ever seen a stress test done in an ambulance. 

CO125 means you've made a billing error. When assigning HCPCS codes, be sure to read the explanations at the beginning of the sections. Many HCPCS codes are reportable only in certain locations or certain situations. And the stress agent is only billable by the facility, so if you're only doing pro-fee billing, you'll need to modify your other codes to report the professional component.


----------



## Clyork513@gmail.com (Mar 12, 2013)

A9502 is for Technetium tc-99m tetrofosmin, diagnostic, per study dose, up to 40 millicuries.

In most cases it is because Medicare wants the invoices for the drugs so they can pay according to the cost of the drug. We had the same issue. They will also deny the J code when they are billed.

Crystal L. CPC, CCC
Cincinnati, Ohio


----------



## sleblanc27@gmail.com (Mar 12, 2013)

*Agree with Cristal,*



CLLEWALLEN@HEALTH-PARTNERS.ORG said:


> A9502 is for Technetium tc-99m tetrofosmin, diagnostic, per study dose, up to 40 millicuries.
> 
> In most cases it is because Medicare wants the invoices for the drugs so they can pay according to the cost of the drug. We had the same issue. They will also deny the J code when they are billed.
> 
> ...



All you need is the invoice of the Myoview, then you will get reimburse


----------

